# Best turbo for vr6 12v????



## jetgl (Mar 31, 2007)

hey i have a obd2 vr, and im getting read to get put a turbo setup together. Its driven everyday, yet taken to the track in the summer. what would be the best turbo size? I will be doing everything hs, inj, c2, i would be happy with 300 whp. i have a 57 trim with a 48 hotside sitting in my garage, but i think its too small? any suggsstions?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Best turbo for vr6 12v???? (jetgl)*

see about swapping a .82 turbine housing onto that turbo. or go out and buy a full t4. a buddy of mine is selling a t04s for a good price if youre interested


----------



## jetgl (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Best turbo for vr6 12v???? (crazysccrmd)*

i picked up this used setup with a atp style manifold, so to go to full t4 i have to get a different manifold correct? sorry for being a noob im new to this


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Best turbo for vr6 12v???? (jetgl)*

the manifold should be able to mount a t3 or t4 flange to it. if its got 8 stud holes then its for both, you just might want to grind out the opening some for putting on a t4 to get better flow


----------



## jetgl (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Best turbo for vr6 12v???? (crazysccrmd)*

oh ok sweet it does have 8 holes. so will this turbo run out of breath on my car? What does your buddy want for his t04?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Best turbo for vr6 12v???? (jetgl)*

i have a t3/t4 57trim .63ar, spools really fast. im at full boost (13psi) by 3200rpm. first is useless, most of 2d is as well and i can break the tires loose in 3d pretty easily. a .48ar would be pretty much spooled at idle and driveability would be horrible. the top end would be totally choked out also. 
i think he's looking for $600 or something. its a nice turbo, id buy it if i had the money. his s/n is *cdjetta* if you want to PM him


----------



## jetgl (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Best turbo for vr6 12v???? (crazysccrmd)*

ok cool im looking at his ad right now. yeah i bought the setup on here thinking it would be large enough. guess not. my fault for not knowing enough about it before buying it! thanks for the info,


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Best turbo for vr6 12v???? (jetgl)*

or.
if you have the t3t4 57 trim like most people, you can call Kinetic or Pagparts and get the .82 exhaust housing for $200.
that will move your power up in the rpms and not choke you out on top.


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

for your goals just get the .82 or even a used .63... for 300whp i'd run the .63 over the .82, personally. At 23 psi on my setup (t3/4 57 trim), i hate my .63. If you buy a new housing, get the .82, but for 300whp i'd find something used cheap.


_Modified by Soupuh at 11:34 PM 4-8-2008_


----------



## jetgl (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Soupuh)*

found a garret to4 turbo on here. car is a daily for now, but i want to build it so i can up it when i want. paid the guy now im just waiting for it to show up!


----------



## Gilboyto (May 25, 2007)

hot! I run a T04s 60-1 on my VR6 currently. 
Its AMAZING. Currently I run un-intercooled at 11psi. Im a dizzy setup and have experimental software, but it is like nothing Ive ever driven. Power kicks on immediately at 4k. Stock diff, spec clutch, etc etc
I daily my car currently, and knock on wood I havent had any major problems. You wont be too dissapointed with ur ride. You can daily it without hitting boost everywhere, and have crazy power. I outran a lightly modded new 6.0 GTO without breaking much of a sweat. 
Its fun


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Gilboyto)*

I'm putting another vote in for the T04S 60-1 w/ .81 hot side. Pulls insane up top, allows for a decent out of boost RPM range so you can drive around town decently fast without hitting boost and eating up your gas. If you want to race, then racing is all top end which is where the turbo spools at and it pulls all the way to red line. I've got a Youtube video of when I was running on 11psi. Go to youtube and search for the username Fohaley.


----------

